# Gulp Shrimp???



## ScottD (Jun 15, 2004)

Good Morning,

I've lurked here for a long time, but posted seldom. I'm re-learning things about saltwater fishing, particularly in the surf. And I'd like to ask a few questions about the Berkley Gulp Shrimp baits, for those who use them.

1) How do you rig them? Can you rig them under a popping cork and, if so, do you put them on a jig head, or just a hook like you'd rig a live shrimp...???

2) Would you guys recommend Gulps for fishing in the surf?

3) Are there any colors that seem to work better than the others? 3" or 4" length?

4) They are advertised to work "better than live bait". Well, live bait - especially live shrimp - works pretty well. Is there any truth to that claim?

Thanks in advance for any answers and help.

ScottD


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I used them when they came out, had no luck with them, I think it was better that way, so I would'nt spend 6.00 a pop. I know that one particular color was popular, new penny, I tried it on the surf and nothing, I went fishing with a friend and he used a white mullet and caught some reds on it, it just depends, good luck


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Pint Gulp shrimp...$12.00*

The Wall Mart on Hwy. 6, just south of Richmond has the pint Gulp shrimp on sale for *$12.00*, marked down from $15.00, marked down from the everyday price of $19.99. they have 3", 4" in New Penny, and Natural. Bought another pint just this morning...lots left.

Frank


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, gulp shrimp works great. On the back of the packages it shows you how to rig a Texas-Weedless or something.. that's what you'll wanna do. You can use popping cork, cheaper than live and usually works jus as good, jus get a circle hook or something, no lead head. Normally use lead head and come out the back like on the picture on the package.

Save your lures and use the twist lead heads.. you'll get many more uses out of a bag.

Also, I personally like nuclear chicken 3", or new penny..
You know the stuff works if you catch shark and crabs on it and I've seen ants eat it too if you set it out.

Tout tails are good.. something tiger, cought a limit of trout on em 2 weekends ago.. jus got the paddle tail "smelt" caught a couple reds on em this past weekend

Good luck fishin


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Some people on here swear by them. I on the otherhand gave them the official chickenboy test - did this twice. Rigged 2 poppin corks - 1 with live shrimp, 1 with new penny gulp 3" shrimp. Alternated throwing each. Results: gulp - 1 hardhead, live shrimp - 1 keeper red, 2 rat reds, 1 keeper trout, 1 hardhead, 1 sheehead, do the math


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes they work. Sometimes better than other lures, sometimes not. 

Better than live? I dont know. You wont catch alot of trout on them. Reds yes, flounder definitely, trout....not so much.

Color probably doesnt matter that much. 

We generally use 3" because they are easier to cast accurately.

We work them just like a sand eel or similar imitator but hop them more subtly. Or we put them under popping corks sometimes. Rig them either like a live shrimp or thread them on the hook like a DOA shrimp, either way works.

I dont fish the surf much but I wouldnt think you would need them at all. Lures (or live) in the surf work just fine most times from what I've seen.


You might also try the "search" feature at the top of the board as there have been countless gulp threads, most asking the same questions.


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

*Gulp*

I also rig them under a cajun thunder type float. I usually use a worm hook with the little jags on the shank to keep the gulp from sliding on the hook. I have had better luck with the 3" new penny. People use it with a jig head and bounce them off the bottom. I will probably try that next. I just saw a video on "you tube" of some monster trout caught that way.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

I have caught a lot of trout with them. Never done very good rigging under a popping cork. I put a jig head on them and fish them like any other plastic lure. Rootbeer jerk shad seems to work well.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

They seem to catch more redfish and flounder than trout. They are also adored by the elusive hardhead....


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Took my sis, her boyfriend, my girlfriend at the time and one of my buddies to Drum Bay area. Bought 2 pints of shrimp and some mud minnows.... tried everything but my girlfriend decided she didn't like fishing with live because it wasn't enough action.. she switched to Gulp and instantly started catching flounder.

In short, it works good.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally do not like to fish with live bait. I like the Gulp! I have caught everything on them (big reds, big trout, good flounder, etc.). I use them in the bays or in the surf - they work well anywhere. As far as the shrimp goes, I prefer the 4" shrimp. 

Color? Depends on the water clarity and the body of water that you are fishing. I use totally different colors depending on the water that I am fishing. 

Rig it on a 1/4, 1/8, or 1/16 lead head depending on the depth and structure under the water! 

Don't be afraid to ask the local marinas what color people are buying and catching them on in that area. They can provide a great deal of insight. Just try out a few until you find one that you feel comfortable and confident with! Good luck!


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

new penny, jig head, can free line or under a popping cork

and i've fished them next to live croakers and dead shrimp and done as good or better


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Hooked through the tail and freelined, under a popping cork, used a 1/16th - 1/8th oz jighead...caught trout, reds and snook. new penny, white, or nuclear chicken


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I use the FishBite Extreme 3.5" shrimps under a mansfield mauler popping cork as seen in the attached report. New Penny or pearl are my favorite colors:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=168278


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

I like Gulp under a cork while wading because they last all day. No need to trail a bait bucket, just 2-3 gulps in your box....


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Buddies trout he caught on Gulp on a popping cork........










I have also caught redfish just deadsticking a gulp bait in a pothole.....they work, have the faith


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

The picture of me here with the stringer over my shoulder. All fish were caught on *1 * gulp shrimp in pearl color. Yes, I have said it before all on *the* *same jighead and gulp* *shrimp *a *limit* of reds and *trout *in about two hours. Do that with *one* live shrimp. Not to mention the non keepers I caught in the mix of it all. I have done this on many other occasions. Yes they work. My favority is the Poagy in Smelt color. Last august caught trout, red, triple tail and spanish mackeral all on the poagy in the surf in one morning. Good Luck!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

On the Pogy what kind of jig head do you like to use? I tried one with a regular screw h&h and it did not seem to have good action. Thanks



spot n dot guy said:


> The picture of me here with the stringer over my shoulder. All fish were caught on *1 *gulp shrimp in pearl color. Yes, I have said it before all on *the* *same jighead and gulp* *shrimp *a *limit* of reds and *trout *in about two hours. Do that with *one* live shrimp. Not to mention the non keepers I caught in the mix of it all. I have done this on many other occasions. Yes they work. My favority is the Poagy in Smelt color. Last august caught trout, red, triple tail and spanish mackeral all on the poagy in the surf in one morning. Good Luck!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

ckill... ya gotta make sure that the plastic is perfectly straight on the jighead... make sure ya get a short shank jighead so the tail can move freely!

I use the hogie with corkscrew and have had good success


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I have caught everything on them, yes, even hard heads. I won a tournament in Port Mansfield a few weeks ago, all fish caught on Gulp 4" new penny. Biggest trout was 27".


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My Jack Rusell loves m, he ate a bag of the 3"Sardine Gulps in about 2 mins, oh yea I too have caught all the above mentioned, rigged all ways mentioned....WW


----------



## reeltimeadventure (Oct 8, 2007)

Gulps are my favorite plastic bait . I mainly use 3 or 4 inch nuclear chicken or the new penny colors. I and my customers have caught lots of quality trout ,reds, and other not so desirable fish on them. I use a 1/8 jig head and work it like any soft plastic.
Used one in the surf a couple a weeks ago and had a limit of trout in 35 minutes largest fish 24 inches smallest 18 inches.


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

Ckill, just as hippie said you have to get it lined up really good. I also use a screw on jighead the hoagie brand. I have even went to the 4" poagie to fix the screw problem. It did fix the screw problem, but I just dont seem to catch the same quality or quantity of fish on the 4" as I do the 3".


----------

